# Do shrimp jump/crawl out of the tank?



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Do shrimp jump out of the tank? If there is a moss wall, will they crawl out? I want to know if they need a full cover on the tank.

Thanks!


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

I found dried up flattened CRS or Amano (couldnt tell by the time i discovered it) on my kitchen floor the other day. Which meant it crawled out and I was probably the one who turned it into a pancake


----------



## Gnomecatcher (Sep 8, 2011)

For the longest time, my cherries would get out of my 10 gallon and dry up on the carpet. This happened at least 5 or 6 times. I even had a cover, but there was a 1" space at the back that was uncovered.


----------



## idex (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes, shrimp will, but I still keep my tanks open top.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Never seen it happen, but they could.


----------



## wakewalking (Jan 18, 2010)

Happened with me when I had amanos and neglected a tank for too long.


----------



## danielt (Dec 19, 2012)

I can confirm that Amanos survive a bit crawling out of the tank. Open top setup in my case as well. They jump or crawl out of the tank because there's something nasty going on in there. They did this every time I over fed, I'm guessing it was either ammonia or a nitrate spike due to excessive organic left over.

An emergency water change resolves the problem but you might want to check water parameters and try to not over feed them if this is the case. They will not starve if fed once every couple of days. Avoid high protein food, try to grow algae.


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

my amanos love poppin out when CO2 goes too high. They also love dying as a result


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes. If you left a ladder or rope in the tank, they would escape as well.


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

I have a glass top and put sponge around the corner where the intake and outtake are so they wont escape. I saw some getting "curious" once and did this immediately!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Need we say more? Possible, but not probable when params are good. 

This little guy was cleaning the filter guard for me. He lowered himself after a while.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

My cherries have never crawled out, and there is definite open space at the rear of the tank cover. I think water params really do make a difference when it comes to this from what I've read.


----------



## abc (May 18, 2004)

in my betta tank, there are tiger shrimp. Occasionally, my betta startles the shrimp and they jump out :icon_evil. I lost a few this way. If I see it happen, I pick up the shrimp and put it back in the tank. roud:


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

I have had pinocchio shrimp launch out of my tank so I can confirm it does happen for me.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

I have shrimps from CRS to PFRs to Orange jump out of tank. Funny things is, in the 1 year of shrimping, all of the jump occurred in a 2 weeks span, nothing before, nothing after. I do have cover on most of my tanks now though other than one semi-show tank in the living room (and no shrimp jump from that tank after that 2 weeks span either).


----------

